
Ask HN: Best Slide API? - itslogotime
Hey all - we&#x27;re looking for an API for rendering PowerPoint slides... is there any third party service that you&#x27;ve had a good experience with?<p>Ideally, we&#x27;re looking to send a JSON payload describing the slide and receive back the URL to download it.<p>If you haven&#x27;t used a third party, any tips on building this? Does anyone currently deal with creating slides programmatically for clients?<p>Many thanks,
Josh
======
rococode
I've only played around with it a bit and haven't used it extensively before,
but PptxGenJS may be what you need to build this yourself.

[https://github.com/gitbrent/PptxGenJS](https://github.com/gitbrent/PptxGenJS)

[https://gitbrent.github.io/PptxGenJS/](https://gitbrent.github.io/PptxGenJS/)

~~~
itslogotime
Thank you - this is helpful.

Have you ever had to add slide rendering as a feature for customers?

------
jklein11
If you are comfortable using Google Slides instead of powerpoint they have an
API that might be useful here.

[https://github.com/gsuitedevs/md2googleslides](https://github.com/gsuitedevs/md2googleslides)

~~~
itslogotime
Thanks - have you ever had to add slide rendering as a customer-facing
feature?

This gsuite functionality looks good!

~~~
jklein11
Nope, can't say that I have.

------
doittoit
We had to back burner this feature, because making slides wasn't a core
feature for us.

But it is a pain... haven't seen a third party, but have made something
similar in the past with open source libs

~~~
sammysosa4ever
Yeah there are open source libs; but it's kind of annoying to implement. Think
OP is asking for third party service

------
itslogotime
Anyone else have any insight / advice on this? Would really appreciate it!

------
ridikulous
dont know of any services that do this, but there are plenty of open source
libs

~~~
itslogotime
Thanks - can you point me to one of the open source libs you've had a good
experience with?

------
mmedinalr
would you buy it if I build it?

